# Will You Be Sad?



## GrowRebel (Sep 18, 2008)

:ciao:Well ... for those of us in the Northern Hemisphere harvest time is almost upon us :yay:... I for one will be happy:banana: ... to have good smoke ... but sad :cry:... to have to kill my beautiful ladies ... I will miss them when I walk, and miss watching them grow ... they are part of the landscape and to suddenly see them gone ... well ... it's sad ...

... what do you other outdoor growers feel at harvest time?:confused2:
It's share time:hubba:
:bongin:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2008)

Ive been growing a plant from early February, it seems to have taken a lot of my time this year  , it still has about another 6 weeks to go, by that time she will be living still in early November, I wont be cutting her down, I will be sawing her down :rofl:

It truly will be a sad time, she gives me a place to go when I need time alone, she listens to me moan, she hears me sing, she exudes her perume to me as I work on her and caress her, I have bonded with a plant, only growers would understand how a human can become attached to a plant.

This is the biggest plant I have ever grown, im going to saw an 8 inch section of her main stem and dry it, it will just look like a dry bit of ugly wood to others, but to me it will be a reminder of shared love.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 18, 2008)

Sad..................... 

No Way........ 


Its *Harvest Festival Time*

:yay: Time to party:yay: 

n

Share


----------



## sambooka02 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have another two weeks to go. I can't wait untill then (this was my first year).... At the same time, I think ill be sad when im actually cuttin her down. We'll see. It was a lot of fun and im already excited for next year!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2008)

*Well were gonna be happy as hell when they come down starting this week. Not sure if we'll be sad as we always have the inside ladies to look at.  *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 18, 2008)

no love here, im only growin 1 plant for the experience. I cant wait to chop her down and start my serious grow


----------



## Hick (Sep 18, 2008)

hee hee growrebel, definately a "mixed bag" of emotions.
 Elation and reliefe... no more stressing over flyovers or other discovery, and will soon be enjoying the sweetest bud in the county..

Regret and sadness... chopping and killing what you've worked all summer to produce, seeing that beautifull plant turned into a pile of leaves 'n sticks.. ...and then there's the trimming chore..:ignore:


----------



## aslan king (Sep 18, 2008)

Be safe outdoors men.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 18, 2008)

I am still sad about last years beautiful ladies.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 18, 2008)

I go through the same emotions during harvest time. I am happy and excited and then sad that its all over. After a few months I just cant help but do it all over again


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 18, 2008)

I celebrate the "death" of my plant by smoking it. :smoke1:


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 19, 2008)

i cant wait till harvest time myself im already making plans for next grow season lol


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 19, 2008)

The saddest part of the grow, to me, is when you first plant the seeds. That's the furthest point from being able to smoke it.

Harvest day is like Thanksgiving.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 19, 2008)

*:farm:  Well, for those of you saddened by the harvest of your ladies, I have a solution.  1st, you need to do a few :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:  2nd, take a clone and Regrow your plants indoors over the winter to take your mind off of the unpleasantness of the harvest :hubba:*
:aok:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Sep 19, 2008)

when you are harvesting those beautiful plants -

just remember they grew for you! they grew to fulfill your desires, the plant
has been almost an extension of you! so ....

be filled with the joy of knowing how much love went into the grow and know you will be smoking the best smoke of you life!



how awesome is that?!!!!


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 19, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Ive been growing a plant from early February, it seems to have taken a lot of my time this year  , it still has about another 6 weeks to go, by that time she will be living still in early November, I wont be cutting her down, I will be sawing her down
> 
> It truly will be a sad time, she gives me a place to go when I need time alone, she listens to me moan, she hears me sing, she exudes her perume to me as I work on her and caress her, I have bonded with a plant, only growers would understand how a human can become attached to a plant.
> 
> This is the biggest plant I have ever grown, im going to saw an 8 inch section of her main stem and dry it, it will just look like a dry bit of ugly wood to others, but to me it will be a reminder of shared love.


 Well said hippy ... it does give a certain sense of peace ... :yeahthat:



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> hee hee growrebel, definately a "mixed bag" of emotions.
> Elation and reliefe... no more stressing over flyovers or other discovery, and will soon be enjoying the sweetest bud in the county..
> 
> Regret and sadness... chopping and killing what you've worked all summer to produce, seeing that beautifull plant turned into a pile of leaves 'n sticks.. ...and then there's the trimming chore..


You are right ... I really don't have too much to fear of being spotted, but there is always that freak chance ... so yeah ... there is a lot of mixed emotions going on no doubt ... 



			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I am still sad about last years beautiful ladies.


 I hear ya girlfriend ... :watchplant: 



			
				bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Sad.....................
> 
> No Way........
> 
> ...



Well yes there is that ... but a little sad to see them go ... 



			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well were gonna be happy as hell when they come down starting this week. Not sure if we'll be sad as we always have the inside ladies to look at.  *



I have an indoor grow as well ... but my indoor ladies ... no have the room ... can't get nearly as big as outdoor ... and it's an effort to get buds as big as the outside ladies ... that takes very little effort at all ... when I first grew outside last year I couldn't get over how big these ladies can get in such a short time ... it's a beautiful thang to be able to grow outside ... and inside too ... :giggle:



			
				FourTwenty said:
			
		

> i cant wait till harvest time myself im already making plans for next grow season lol


Me too ... next year I'm planning on having ... hopefully... blueberry ... white widow ... big bud ... maybe the cheese x fox47  ... northern lights ... love bud ... super silver haze ... 

I gave a friend 13 plants and 9 of them were stolen by some dummy that didn't know what they were doing ... wasn't nearly mature ... 2 of the 9 killed by animals ... one of the 9 got too much water ... I tried to give him enough so he would have a good yield, but he keeps giving some to his friend ... and they keep getting ripped off ... next year no more than 7 clones for my friend ... can't bare seeing so many of my ladies destroyed ... 

Thanks for chiming in folks ... most of us seem to be connected to our ladies ... while some just want the smoke ... I can relate to both ... :hubba:


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 19, 2008)

i'll miss the daily tending, the watering, the feeding, but ive got to plan a new patch for the spring, straighten up all the tools and put my bucket dirt in the compost pile, clean the buckets and stick em' in the shed, dry and manicure massive buds, there's still alot of work to do.

.........and when the plants come down, it's time for the treestands to go up!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 19, 2008)

I get my spots ready for next year after harvest. Hike out all my soil and powdered nutes. Dig a big hole to bury the bag and scout out next years grow by seeing how the vegetation is going to look come spring. So I feel no sorrow just excitement for the next 5 months to be over with so I can start all over again.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 19, 2008)

i am ready to kill,waited long enough already.couple more weeks and chop,chop.smoke


----------



## zipflip (Sep 19, 2008)

aslan king said:
			
		

> Be safe outdoors men.


 
speakin of which i think i might have to invest in some protection for there have been a few mountain lions spotted and one killed round the area i'm gardening.  i looked online how to react when u encounter one but i'll be damned if i'm just gonna stand there and wave my arms makin as much noise as possible man. when this thing wit 3 inch fangs is starrin me down waitin to take bite out my rump.  lol.  i usually carry a baseball bat for a just in case watever measure as well as a  good lengthed knife. maybe i'll pick up a machete(sp?)  
  i'd do the gun thing but i hate guns and  they give me chills just lookin at the things.  besides, that'd look somethin awful gettin caught en route to or while mingling in my garden and yet gettin its another thing gettin caught in a grow wit a firearm at side. bad news there. too much for me to think bout.   
  anyone else ever encounter a mountain lion?
  watc ur story on it?
  how'd ya fend ya self gainst it or wat'd u do howd ya react?  advice?
 thanks


----------



## zipflip (Sep 19, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i am ready to kill,waited long enough already.couple more weeks and chop,chop.smoke


 
cant agree wit u any more andy...  
  for me, watering is a real endeavour as well as an adventure.
  bout a 1/2 hour 45 minute  drive on some old abandoned rut road out into the middle of no where then a walk bout 1/4 mile to the waterhole to scoop the water then another couple miles of trail to drive then bout a 1/3-1/2 mile hike wit 2 big arse water jugs.   then the trip out and the 40 mile drive home every 3 days to a week has gotten  a great deal of stress  for me but it'll pay off i know it. but its been the greatest experience of my life til now i'd say.
  come harvest they'll be gone but never forgotten is all i can say and they'll be a part of me for quite a while after i chop em down too


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 19, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> speakin of which i think i might have to invest in some protection for there have been a few mountain lions spotted and one killed round the area i'm gardening. i looked online how to react when u encounter one but i'll be damned if i'm just gonna stand there and wave my arms makin as much noise as possible man. when this thing wit 3 inch fangs is starrin me down waitin to take bite out my rump. lol. i usually carry a baseball bat for a just in case watever measure as well as a good lengthed knife. maybe i'll pick up a machete(sp?)
> i'd do the gun thing but i hate guns and they give me chills just lookin at the things. besides, that'd look somethin awful gettin caught en route to or while mingling in my garden and yet gettin its another thing gettin caught in a grow wit a firearm at side. bad news there. too much for me to think bout.
> anyone else ever encounter a mountain lion?
> watc ur story on it?
> ...


 
you usually don't get too much chance to stare them down. they like to jump on ya from the trees. your walkin along and all of a sudden your on the ground. the good news is in the appalachians and blue ridge mountains the big cats are just starting to re-populate and with as many deer as we have running around the chances of you getting attacked are pretty slim.

cats on the whole, and catamounts (what we call lions around here) are pretty damned smart animals, and bullies to boot. if an animal even nearly approaches the size of the cat they tend to think the better of it. wild pigs on the other hand..........

look around at camping stores for bear spray. its mace but it sprays like those hornet nest sprays 25' to 35'.

and when your slippin thru the woods scan with your eyes constantly, including up.


----------



## sambooka02 (Sep 20, 2008)

Mountain lion hu? Can't say that I have... One thing I was thinking though would be to get some bear repellent or pepper spray or whatever its called.. I mean if it works on bears right??  Geeze my concern wasn't the animals though.. More the stupid theives in my neighbourhood. My brothers plant was ripped right from the ground last night in out backyard. It certainly freaked me out (thank god I was worried about frost so mine was locked in the shead)... I harvested today. I was gunna wait till the first but im pretty happy with what I got. It was my first try, with only one little lady and she's lookin SWEET!!!

ps.. It was kinda sad to chop her down. If only you could just pick buds like apples all year long, lol....


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 20, 2008)

I've never grown outdoors before but if I did I would be a little sad because it is a hobby and I would not have the excitement of watching the garden closely and feeding, you know, all that stuff. I guess the cool part would be that there is enough time to enjoy the harvest and get all the info + experience together to make the next much better.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 20, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> speakin of which i think i might have to invest in some protection for there have been a few mountain lions spotted and one killed round the area i'm gardening.  i looked online how to react when u encounter one but i'll be damned if i'm just gonna stand there and wave my arms makin as much noise as possible man. when this thing wit 3 inch fangs is starrin me down waitin to take bite out my rump.  lol.  i usually carry a baseball bat for a just in case watever measure as well as a  good lengthed knife. maybe i'll pick up a machete(sp?)
> i'd do the gun thing but i hate guns and  they give me chills just lookin at the things.  besides, that'd look somethin awful gettin caught en route to or while mingling in my garden and yet gettin its another thing gettin caught in a grow wit a firearm at side. bad news there. too much for me to think bout.
> anyone else ever encounter a mountain lion?
> watc ur story on it?
> ...



I think if you just do your thing and let the lions do theirs that neither one of you will even know that you are there. Even if or when you do realize you are there you will both be too busy to care.


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 20, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> speakin of which i think i might have to invest in some protection for there have been a few mountain lions spotted and one killed round the area i'm gardening. i looked online how to react when u encounter one but i'll be damned if i'm just gonna stand there and wave my arms makin as much noise as possible man. when this thing wit 3 inch fangs is starrin me down waitin to take bite out my rump. lol. i usually carry a baseball bat for a just in case watever measure as well as a good lengthed knife. maybe i'll pick up a machete(sp?)
> i'd do the gun thing but i hate guns and they give me chills just lookin at the things. besides, that'd look somethin awful gettin caught en route to or while mingling in my garden and yet gettin its another thing gettin caught in a grow wit a firearm at side. bad news there. too much for me to think bout.
> anyone else ever encounter a mountain lion?
> watc ur story on it?
> ...


 
Get some bear mase :hubba:


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 20, 2008)

:yeahthat: :hitchair: 





			
				clanchattan said:
			
		

> you usually don't get too much chance to stare them down. they like to jump on ya from the trees. your walkin along and all of a sudden your on the ground. the good news is in the appalachians and blue ridge mountains the big cats are just starting to re-populate and with as many deer as we have running around the chances of you getting attacked are pretty slim.
> 
> cats on the whole, and catamounts (what we call lions around here) are pretty damned smart animals, and bullies to boot. if an animal even nearly approaches the size of the cat they tend to think the better of it. wild pigs on the other hand..........
> 
> ...


 


:yeahthat: :hitchair:


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 20, 2008)

Courtesy of PBF Comics


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 24, 2008)

:ciao:Well folks ... Saturday night will be the night to pull most of the ladies:cry::banana::confused2: ... three maybe four will remain for a time ... I'm having friends over Sunday for a manicure party ... plus cookout ... :hubba:  I will post pictures of the girls before and after the pull ... in my outdoor thread:tokie:

:48:


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 24, 2008)

I put a lot of work into my crops, so yeah, when I finally go to chop 'em down I definitely feel a little bit sad. But, at the same time, when it comes to outdoor, I feel an infinite sense of relief when I finally get to it. Never mind the relief in my fingers when the trimming is done. But, at the same time, I don't feel a wink of remorse when I chop down my tomato plants, or my peppers. Wonder why that is.


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 25, 2008)

Good question ... hummm ... perhaps a bond of some kind ... the fair maiden oppressed and sought after? ... Protecting while watching her grow? :confused2:


----------

